# THE BEST MEXICAN BIRRIA DE RES CONSOME AND TACOS |



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

*THE BEST MEXICAN BIRRIA DE RES CONSOME AND TACOS |*
google this or look it up on u tube. i know how i'm going to spend my saturday. i tried to copy the address, but couldn't.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Birria de Res Con Consomé (Beef in Consomme)


Birria is a popular Mexican dish. The traditional birria was made popular in Jalisco, Mexico and typically prepared with goat. Since many people prefer beef and goat is not easy to come by around here,




pinaenlacocina.com


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

hey--i did it. this is the one i watched. very long, but had my mouth watering the whole time. this is more in Chili's lane, but i'm gunna try it.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i made the soup last night and really liked it. the woman in the video was drinking some of the broth and i thought she was nuts, but by the time i got through cooking the soup, i was drinking it also. it's beefy enough to make a bloody mary into a bloody bull, which i plan on trying tomorrow. tonight i made the tacos and wasn't as impressed with them as i was the soup. used masa tortillas, next time i'll use flour. couldn't find all the peppers she had and used what i could get. the spice oil was good, but i think it would be better with different peppers. overall, i liked it. the wife liked it, so it was a success and had fun putting it together.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I’ve heard of these tacos, their supposed to be outstanding, never had them but lol looking at your pics and watching that video this would be me.lol


----------

